# File Manager for FreeBSD



## eyebone (Dec 12, 2009)

Can someone point me to a graphical file manager, also maybe with the capabilities of recognizing mime types and appropiate applications on freebsd?


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 12, 2009)

mucommander
rox-filer


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

x11-fm/rox-filer
x11-fm/gentoo
x11-fm/krusader2
x11-fm/pcmanfm
x11-fm/nautilus

Probably more...


----------



## eyebone (Dec 12, 2009)

hey thanx guys this looks promising


----------



## Beastie (Dec 12, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> x11-fm/pacmanfm


I've seen you call it *pac*manfm more than once, but it's *pc*manfm (PCMan File Manager) and it's unrelated to Pac-Man AFAIK.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 13, 2009)

*Xfce's Thunar*

Xfce's Thunar is quite impressive. If you're looking for an entire desktop it's hard to go wrong there </plug>


----------



## oliverh (Dec 13, 2009)

The 'best' you can get: worker http://www.boomerangsworld.de/worker/


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> The 'best' you can get: worker http://www.boomerangsworld.de/worker/



I've tried them all... I did like gentoo much more...
But it takes a while to configure it, however once it's done... it does everything you want, the way you want


----------



## oliverh (Dec 13, 2009)

Worker works best for users used to Amigas DirectoryOpus. It resembles its interface and not this crappy Norton Commander look-alikes. So I think it's a matter of 'where you come from'. I started in the early 90s with Irix, so I have for example a different concept of a desktop than many people nowadays. That said, Gentoo works similar to Worker, but I prefer Worker, sometimes mc or just a nice console


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/ports/x11-fm.html


----------



## serpent7776 (Mar 30, 2016)

You might want to try x11-fm/doublecmd. It's very totalcommander-alike.


----------



## shepper (Mar 30, 2016)

A unix classic is misc/mc, aka midnight commander.  It is a highly configurable, 2 panel file manager that also supports ftp, sftp and shell file transfers.  It is configured for a number of mime types out of the box and runs in either a tty or a x-terminal.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 3, 2016)

I was always a big Xtree Gold fan.
My crutch without MIME though misc/ytree

http://www.han.de/~werner/ytree.html


----------



## fernandel (Apr 3, 2016)

shepper said:


> A unix classic is misc/mc, aka midnight commander.  It is a highly configurable, 2 panel file manager that also supports ftp, sftp and shell file transfers.  It is configured for a number of mime types out of the box and runs in either a tty or a x-terminal.



I think it was 1994/95 when MC came out and I use it all those years, uh


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you all for sharing. There are lots of them and it's impossible to try each, so your feedback is very useful.

Could you, please, point to those among them which support viewing SMB shares? I personally use x11-fm/pcmanfm and it does it through GVFS, and also does MIME types etc.
Now do any of those mc-like file browsers support viewing SMB shares somehow, I wonder? That is, without previously mounting them via command line. Because mount_smbfs is somewhat limited as to the SMB protocol versions it supports.

I could even live without MIME types, but SAMBA viewing seems to be essential. And that it wouldn't pull in the whole GNOME DE with it.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like x11-fm/wcmcommander meets my requirements above... Has anybody tried it?


----------



## shepper (Apr 4, 2016)

Midnight commander supported SMB shares back in 1999.  I don't use SMB and a quick google indicated some prior problems which were being worked on.
Midnight Commander Tutorial - SMB.
It looks like a default configuration option in ports: misc/mc.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 4, 2016)

shepper said:


> Midnight commander supported SMB shares back in 1999.  I don't use SMB and a quick google indicated some prior problems which were being worked on.
> Midnight Commander Tutorial - SMB.
> It looks like a default configuration option in ports: misc/mc.


Thank you! I'll give it a try then.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, thankfully, misc/mc _does_ support SMB. And a funny ancient program it is, I like it. Fits in well with my FVWM(2) desktop configuration, where I install minimum of desktop gimmicks and which I prefer over DEs ... 

However, mc has this problem displaying SMB share: it doesn't recognize Russian cyrillic symbols, replaces them with "???". And Options --> Display bits settings can't help it.


----------



## shepper (Apr 4, 2016)

Is this the setting you tried?:cyrillic text in mc.  Did you also set the shell as described in section 3.5 of the same page?

I also had some symbols that did not display correctly in the panel title bars/borders.  Changing the "skin" fixed it.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 4, 2016)

No, iI didn't specifically set it, but it is set there. Shell is bash, haven't set that... And it doesn't fail with ALL Cyrillic names, just with some... I'll see if that bash setting will help. Will also try xterm instead of urxvt.

EDIT: nope, doesn't help, neither changing to xterm helps. The funny thing is it is just some names in Cyrillic aren't displayed, other (local) ones are displayed all right.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 5, 2016)

shepper said:


> Is this the setting you tried?:cyrillic text in mc.  Did you also set the shell as described in section 3.5 of the same page?
> 
> I also had some symbols that did not display correctly in the panel title bars/borders.  Changing the "skin" fixed it.


OK, it seems this is becoming more centered on me and my question, so I'm moving this to a separate thread.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 6, 2016)

graudeejs said:


> x11-fm/rox-filer
> x11-fm/gentoo
> x11-fm/krusader2
> x11-fm/pcmanfm
> ...


Those first on your list do not seem to be actively developed:
x11-fm/rox-filer -- last change nov 2014
x11-fm/gentoo -- last release nov 2013
x11-fm/krusader2 -- last (beta) release oct 2013, the official site is down.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 10, 2016)

Well my comment was back in December 2009. 
Things change.

I now prefer  x11-fm/thunar. In fact I use x11-wm/xfce4 as desktop environment and x11-wm/fvwm2 to replace xfce default window manager.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 10, 2016)

graudeejs said:


> Well my comment was back in December 2009.
> Things change.
> 
> I now prefer  x11-fm/thunar. In fact I use x11-wm/xfce4 as desktop environment and x11-wm/fvwm2 to replace xfce default window manager.


Interesting! Thank you. And why do you replace its wm with fvwm?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 11, 2016)

free-and-bsd said:


> Interesting! Thank you. And why do you replace its wm with fvwm?



My fvwm configuration was developed for over 7 years. I find it much easier to use than any other WM out there.
In fact I started using xfce not so long time ago (few months), just to have all the features of desktop environment.

Basically xfce is extension for my fvwm config and not the other way around


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 12, 2016)

I had semi-consistent crashes in thunar while renaming files. I searched Internet and found it was a known issue, but seems no clear resolution. So I moved to xfe.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm usnig fvwm with pcmanfm. So far it is working quite reliably and doing all I want. And since I don't want the "desktop integration" features cause they give me nothing at all, it's all right.
Don't remember if I used thunar or not, but finally I stopped my choice with pcmanfm and am quite happy. To some reasonable extent it does have those desktop features.


----------



## laufdi (Dec 5, 2017)

If it wouldn't crash all the time, nautilus would be the best.


----------



## rufwoof (Dec 5, 2017)

I ran pcmanfm under FreeBSD, used jwm as the window manager and pcmanfm as the filemanager along with pcmanfm --desktop to provide desktop icons. Currently under OpenBSD however I'm running xfe which includes xfw text editor and a images viewer. A little awkward at first moving from pcmanfm, but soon got used to it. My entire installation is base OpenBSD and ...

firefox-esr
libreoffice
mpv
mtpaint
xfe

which serves all my needs (I use twm windows manager that comes as part of the X11 within the base system).

Did try fvwm for a bit (that's also in the base system), however I hit problems with having numlock on for doing things like spreadsheet work and (control) buttons/keys not working until only after numlock was deactivated that made it pretty much unusable for my layout desire/purposes. I particularly like twm's tab sized window titles rather than full width, as with tabs even when maximised a window still has some desktop space to the right of the tab that you can click to bring up the menu (I also have right click set to show the 'tasklist' (iconmanager), making for easy launching/switching.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 7, 2017)

laufdi said:


> If it wouldn't crash all the time, nautilus would be the best.


Oh really? How about the fact that Nautilus pulls in the whole GNOME desktop along with it? To me that would mean something like "the best file manager is GNOME".


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 7, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> My entire installation is base OpenBSD and ... I hit problems with having numlock on for doing things like spreadsheet work


In FreeBSD and fvwm version 2 I don't seem to have any problems with keyboard keys. OpenBSD base system, BTW, includes fvwm version 1, which is outdated and limited.


----------



## rufwoof (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks. I did see the later version of fvwm in the repositories but never installed it. twm meets my needs and gets me away from my prior primary boot of Debian (and systemD).


----------

